# Got my first two budgies



## mikew (May 3, 2014)

Decided not to worry too much about what colours and just pick two i liked,picture is not that good as i used ISO 5000 rather than flash


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*As long as they're healthy,sod the colour.Good luck with them.*


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

there lovely look bit similar to Lenny my budgie


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

One of the right looks younger, and a spangle wing, also looks like you've got a hen and a cock bird. I like the olive green budgies, you'll have to post a few more pics


----------



## Mary 562 (Oct 31, 2020)

Cute little fellows


----------

